# Dressage Stallion suggestions



## BimboMare (21 January 2014)

I am planning to put my mare in foal this year and would be interested to hear your suggestions for suitable stallions.

My mare is a 15.3hh British Warmblood by Broadstone Dramatik (Demonstrator) and has competed to Medium Dressage and Showjumped to Discovery.  

I would like to breed a foal for me to bring on and develop myself (as an amateur) to concentrate on dressage.  As I'm quite small, I'd aim for a horse no bigger than 16.1hh (and reasonably compact!).  The reason my horse hasn't progressed further is her difficulty in "sitting" to engage in canter, so this is a priority in a prospective stallion.  My other priority is temperament.  As an amateur with children and work commitments, I can't afford too many risks to life and limb (and my mare is very docile unless I choose to wind her up!).

I've had a look at the pictures and videos for Treliver Decanter.  He looks lovely, but I'd like to hear from anyone who has seen him in the flesh.  Is he as engaged behind as he appears in the pics?  I'm also open to other stallion suggestions.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lgd (21 January 2014)

I love Decanter but he is a big lad, so probably a bit big for your mare and highly likely to give you more than 16.1hh. If I had the right mare I would use him like a shot (mine are all too small for him). He hasn't really stood at public stud for very long so not really any offspring out performing at higher levels as yet.

 I know there are never any guarantees on height as my similar sized mare to yours was put to a smallish stallion and has produced a giant who is over 15hh at 19 months and is not at all hothoused (he has lived out 24/7 since he was weaned).

I have bred three by Mooiman (Flemmingh x Roemer) out of my 7/8Tb mare who competed to Inter I level. 

Mooiman competed internationally at GP level with a lady rider and retired sound at 19yo. Ranked in the top ten dressage KWPN stallions for offspring performance in the Netherlands for the last two years. Super temperament and he puts the movement on all of his offspring.

I like compact and needed more engine/suspension/sit as those were the things that were lacking enough to stop me pushing on to competitive GP with the mare. He is 16.2hh but none of mine are huge (out of 16hh mare), first one actually threw back to her pony ggrand-dam and came out 15.2hh. Her nickname is the pocket rocket as she has huge paces despite being small. She was reserve champ at her KWPN foal keuring. Very trainable, altho can have her ginger moments. She is just coming back from injury (she is a bit of a self harmer :sigh: ) hasn't been turned out, done 30 minutes walking in hand for the last 8 weeks and I just got straight on her and she walked off like a perfect lady (no sedation!). I backed her late as she was quite immature at 4yo (also thinking she would grow a chunk more) but despite that in less than 2 years she was working easily at medium level and has tremendous natural sit. First time my trainer saw her canter her reaction was 'WOW'.

Her full brother is rising 4yo and so nice I have kept him entire. been slow to mature like his sister (not unexpected as their Mum was 8yo before she stopped growing). Higher First Premium at the futurity. Compact like his sister and big paces like her as well. Moves uphill even when he is butt high. I am just about to back him in the next few weeks. He hasn't flickered at saddle, lunging kit, anything. Happily works while the mares are hooning round the field. He will go for grading once he is well-established under saddle and proving himself in competition.

Sadly lost the third one to complications from colitis and she was probably the best of the three.

Can't post pics from work but will put a link up tonight to my FB albums.

I know quite a few people who have mooiman offspring and they are nearly all amateur riders who work full time. Don't know anyone who would not go back for another. One friend has been drooling after my 4yo since he was born - hers is doing really well and has been to nationals twice.

On the jumping front my mare thinks it is an insult to be asked ( just like her mother), the stallion jumps for fun.
If you are anywhere near NE England you are welcome to come and see my two, their Mum is still alive and can be seen as well.


----------



## BimboMare (21 January 2014)

Thanks Lgd.

I realise that size is impossible to predict, and that's my concern about some of the very flashy stallions out there!  Will have a good look at Mooiman - thanks for the suggestion.  I'd be keen to see some pics of your Mooiman offspring (although am not on Facebook, so can only view open forums).

Your youngsters sound lovely, and just what I'd love to achieve from my mare.  Unfortunately you're not handy for me to visit - I'm in Scotland, and on the wrong coast!  Thanks for the kind offer, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## vanrim (21 January 2014)

If you will consider chilled semen from Germany, I used Diamond Hit on my mare Broadstone Ladies Night (by Broadstone Lady's Man). My mare is 16hh and her filly who is stunning is 16.1hh. Diamond Hit was ridden by Emma Hindle at Grand Prix and is known for producing offspring with a very good hind leg and the ability to collect. If you Google his name you will not be able to find anyone who says anything but good about his temperament. He now stands at the Sprehe Stud in Germany. There are a number of Diamond Hit offspring in this country doing very well within BD. At last years National Champs a Diamond Hit bred by Hawtins Stud was third in the young horse finals.


----------



## Lgd (22 January 2014)

BimboMare said:



			Thanks Lgd.
 I'd be keen to see some pics of your Mooiman offspring (although am not on Facebook, so can only view open forums).

Your youngsters sound lovely, and just what I'd love to achieve from my mare.  Unfortunately you're not handy for me to visit - I'm in Scotland, and on the wrong coast!  Thanks for the kind offer, I really appreciate your help.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't get on the PC last night. If you PM me an email address I can send them through that way. I'm over in the Glasgow area at the end of Feb for the BD regionals at Rowallan but it is another of my mares and a friend's horse going as B probably won't be fit enough to compete until late summer


----------



## Lgd (22 January 2014)

Diamond Hit I would be a little wary of from a soundness POV as one of the reasons he did not do a lot of competing was down to time out with injury. 
Personal thing for me is that they should be sound and tough enough to stand up to the rigors of competing as I am only breeding on a small scale I can't take risks.

Another small stallion that I would consider would be Uthopia. Downside, like Decanter, his stock are all quite young , so rideability is difficult to assess.


----------



## BimboMare (22 January 2014)

I had looked at videos of Diamond Hit and liked his hind leg.  I had heard some concerns about Sandro Hit offspring in general regarding their behaviour - glad to hear Diamond Hit's temperament is good.  I do have concerns if there are soundness issues for the same issues as Lgd.


----------



## JandP (22 January 2014)

Speaking as someone who has bred quite a few foals from mares with Demonstrator breeding, I would say that nowadays, you need to add quite a bit of 'blood' to the Demonstrator lines, as they are pretty old fashioned (unless of course that is what you are after).

Something like Woodlander Clapton, with the TB blood of Lauries Crusador would be my personal choice (dependant as always of course on individuality suitability to the mare).


----------



## Audacity (23 January 2014)

I used Flayne Don Daiquiri (BWBS) Donnerhall lines on a Pro Set mare and got a lovely correct, uphill foal which I expect to make around 16.2hhs. We showed him last year as a foal & he took everything in & behaved beautifully. Hoping he will go on to be a good performer - but an aware we have a long way to go. I have seen older stock by this stallion & they do seem to be trainable with lots of ability.


----------



## maximoo (23 January 2014)

Not thought of a trakener they could add a bit of blood Holme Grove Stud have some nice ones Krug is a nice stalion with good movement also they don't grow massive I had a mare from them out of Solomon she was just 16hh


----------



## vanrim (24 January 2014)

Lgd said:



			Diamond Hit I would be a little wary of from a soundness POV as one of the reasons he did not do a lot of competing was down to time out with injury. 
Personal thing for me is that they should be sound and tough enough to stand up to the rigors of competing as I am only breeding on a small scale I can't take risks.

Another small stallion that I would consider would be Uthopia. Downside, like Decanter, his stock are all quite young , so rideability is difficult to assess.
		
Click to expand...

I
I know he had a colic operation but am not aware of any unsoundness issues. He stands very high on the German FN breed rankings and has a lot of offspring doing well competitively.


----------



## vanrim (24 January 2014)

vanrim said:



			I
I know he had a colic operation but am not aware of any unsoundness issues. He stands very high on the German FN breed rankings and has a lot of offspring doing well competitively.
		
Click to expand...

Also he retired sound at 15.


----------



## koeffee (24 January 2014)

I have a Sandro Hit stallion and his temperament is 100% he is ridable, easy to handle, and youngster out doing the job they were bred for.


----------



## volatis (26 January 2014)

wouldn't use Sandro Hit line to improve the hind leg or for amateur friendliness. I would be inclined to look at one of the smaller F line sons or R line. the likes of Rotspon is well know for producing slightly smaller and very amateur friendly. Fidertanz is also a very neat compact horse who produces very trainable offspring. Also from the F line is Farewell III at Klatte's. Competing at GP himself and his first crop of foals are also now competing S level. Very trainable, nice disposition and he doesn't throw huge. (Might be frozen only now).
Standing in the UK is Franklyn Sugar who I don't know as much about but I know he has some good dual purpose blood on the dam's side and although younger, has often been recommended for his temperament.


----------



## vanrim (26 January 2014)

Definitely agree with Rotspon and Fidertanz for good temperament. Also Woodcroft Garuda in this country. I have seen the horse in the flesh and spoken to the owners. He has a very easy temperament which he passes on. His father Muenchhausen in Germany was a very popular Grand Prix breeding stallion and a friend who used to groom for a top rider said he was always a perfect gentleman at competitions.


----------



## koeffee (26 January 2014)

volatis said:



			wouldn't use Sandro Hit line to improve the hind leg or for amateur friendliness.
 Some Sandro Hits!! because mine is one of the nicest characters and easy horses to have around.And so are his foals.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Anastasia (28 January 2014)

We stand a lovely Hanoverian stallion and a young Holstein stallion, if you go to my profile and webpage from there you can see pictures of them both.


----------

